# Sorry Bob... but I am having problems again



## Lisa (Jul 21, 2005)

I have been having difficulty all day loading the pages... most of the page loads but then it sits there for a minute or two and hesitates, then finally finishes loading.  Doesn't seem to be happening on any other website I visit.

 Also these last few days when I come online it says I have X number of new posts, but when I click on view new posts, it says "sorry no matches found" and then resets to zero again 

 Anyone else having problems lately or is it just me?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2005)

Might be the server.  I've noticed the same lag on occation, and the load's been high. Give it a day and if it's still being flakey, let me know.  I'll check with the server folks in the mean time.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 21, 2005)

I've had that post problem too, but not consistently, when it says x amount of posts and then resets to 0.  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2005)

Tons of lag right now - 35 users.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 22, 2005)

Same things over here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2005)

There's unfortunately not much I can do right now. My DSL's toast until the new unit gets UPSed to me by Verizon. As far as I can tell, it's either a server or image loading issue.  Server's under a bit of a load, but nothing that should really cause problems. If anyone can, next time you have issues, please try and get a traceroute to MT and post it if possible.  I'll look at it ASAP.  Hopefully, it'll work out over the weekend.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> There's unfortunately not much I can do right now. My DSL's toast until the new unit gets UPSed to me by Verizon. As far as I can tell, it's either a server or image loading issue. Server's under a bit of a load, but nothing that should really cause problems. If anyone can, next time you have issues, please try and get a traceroute to MT and post it if possible. I'll look at it ASAP. Hopefully, it'll work out over the weekend.


 For me Bob, I think it was an image loading issue.. it seemed to get stuck there.

 As far as a traceroute to MT?   Could you pretend I know nothing about computers (which I don't  ) and put that in terms I might understand. Thanks


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 22, 2005)

when one computer connects to another you pretty much never get a straight line, it bounces around from server to server in the middle.

 A trace route traces the route that your connection takes, on windows I believe you would enter this at a command line (go to run, type "cmd")



> tracert martialtalk.com


   and on linux:




> traceroute martialtalk.com


  Not to bad right now, but so everyone knows what it is (taken of linux, windows should produce something very similar)



> traceroute to martialtalk.com (67.15.24.25), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1  * * *
> 2  rc2nr-ge3-1-2.wp.shawcable.net (64.59.***.***)  22.906 ms  9.996 ms  9.915 m s
> 3  rc2ch-pos7-0.il.shawcable.net (66.163.76.174)  26.977 ms  26.120 ms  27.433 ms
> ...


 ms = Milisecond, and you might want to * out the last two numbers on the top set (as that is your computer, and your ip getting picked up by a bored script kiddie is not a good thing  )


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2005)

Tools here:
http://www.traceroute.org/#USA

For example:
http://www.cihost.com/cgi-bin/ping/trace.cgi?ip=martialtalk.com


----------



## Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Bob,

Having a lag problem again.  Won't load the complete page, just sits there.  Figured I would give you a heads up.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

When i am at home on my crappy dial up i get some lag....but only a little bit worse than regular...since it is crappy dial up.

Something might be bottlenecking the bandwidth.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm working on optimizing the main forumpage graphics.  Will see if that helps some.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob,

I have been losing new posts today, just about every time I log on.  I have noticed that it has happened a couple of times in the last few days.  Not really a big problem, but just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm hoping to be able to cover the server upgrades in the spring. We need a little more horsepower.


----------

